# Back Injury Question - Kinda long....



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My Pablo has a bad neck and back. He suffered for years on pain pills and muscle relaxers. Then our vet was out of town and a sub vet came in. She was asian and well trained in acupuncture. She worked on Pablo, just one time. Pablo hated it and was trying to bite her the whole time. (He bites a lot! lol but his teeth don't line up so it doesn't hurt!)

Well that was over 2 years ago and his back and neck have been good ever since. I have noticed in the last month or so he seems to be getting a little stiff so I am currently looking for a good acupuncturist in my area. For Pablo it was like a miracle. Might be worth a try.

I hope your little pom is better soon!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

No advice. That first vet sounds like an idiot. I wonder how Bayer injured his spine? I think the fact that he is now able to stand is very encouraging. I know with humans with a spinal injury sometimes they have to wait for the swelling to go down before they can tell what is going on.perhaps than he will be back to his old self. You must be so worried but it sounds like you are in good hands with your current vet. I would consider eight to be in the prime of life for a Pom, definitely not old.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

As soon as the injury heals, I will look into it  Thank you!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> No advice. That first vet sounds like an idiot. I wonder how Bayer injured his spine? I think the fact that he is now able to stand is very encouraging. I know with humans with a spinal injury sometimes they have to wait for the swelling to go down before they can tell what is going on.perhaps than he will be back to his old self. You must be so worried but it sounds like you are in good hands with your current vet. I would consider eight to be in the prime of life for a Pom, definitely not old.


I am not sure how he injured it, I have a feeling he and Baily Bear were playing and it got too rough. He will go back in for another set of exrays and a MRI on Friday... When we went in Sat Dr. Jacobs he said he saw where the spine was not in-line... but then he went on to say that he could not see the disk as well, so he isn't sure if thre was damage there or not. 

I know he didn't fall, as his kennel is on the floor, so I am at a loss for how he got such a serious injury.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My sister swears by acupuncture for dogs with back problems. She once had a pup that the vet wanted to put down. He told her in was a birth defect and would not get better... another vet did acupuncture and it got completely well.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

No advice...just 'get better soon' wishes for the little one!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

We had a Lhasa that injured his back--we're not sure how--but just kept him quiet and it got back to normal over a period of about a month or so. Our Oreo does get acupuncture on a regular basis just because of her age (14). Our vet believes in it, and Oreo is very active for her age.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Our beagle mix slipped a disk over Thanksgiving and was paralyzed in his back end. He was put on prednisone and crate rest for about two months and slowly regained feeling in his back legs. He's not 100%, but you can't tell he has a problem unless he takes a corner too fast. My mom's doxie did the same thing and she still can't use her hind legs, probably never will. She uses a cart. Romeo is 12 and the vet never offered or recommended to put him down. Hope your baby is better soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

One of my customers has a Pekingese that has an issue with his back, I guess a spinal injury, he has a hard time standing and drags one leg. They're going to try acupuncture with him. He is pretty old. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I am sorry for your little one and so glad you didn't follow the advice of the emergency vet. I would be looking for acupuncture. I know it can do great wonders. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

